# Re Scape



## Hoskins (24 Dec 2008)

After Christmas I am considering a complete strip down and new substrate / wood /rocks.

My dilemmer is that most substrates appear to release ammonia in the first few months and therefore I have an issue with my fish stock.

I have heard that eco-complete is the safest option but how safe? and are there any alternatives to consider.

I guess ideally I need another tank while the new substrate etc. matures.

Any input will be much appreciated.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Dec 2008)

If you've got a mature filter and do daily 50% water changes during the first week or two (which is a good idea to prevent algae initially whether the substrate releases ammonia or not) then you fish will be fine.  I kept mine in a QT tank while I added Aquasoil to one of my tanks and I never got an ammonia or nitrite reading so put the fish back in after only a couple of days.  They were fine.

The only substrate that really releases a notcieable amount of ammonia is Aquasoil AFAIK.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Dec 2008)

As Ed suggests, the only off-the-shelf substrate to release ammonia is ADA Aqua Soil.

It's worth the 'hassle' though.  Best substrate I've used.


----------



## Hoskins (3 Jan 2009)

Thanks for your input George.

After considering the various options and after a trip to TGM today. I settled on a base of Power Sand Special and topped with Aqua Soil Malaya.

I think that from what I see and hear I will regret the less hassle option and is worth spending the extra time doing a proper job.

The fish will have to live in a vat for two weeks while I am waiting for the ammonia to disappear. However Graham at TGM tells me that the ADA tank was reading zero ammonia after a week but 'better safe than sorry'.


----------



## TDI-line (3 Jan 2009)

Nice choice of AS, will be good to see pics of this in the future.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jan 2009)

Eco-complete is a great substrate and it much less hassle but it woudl work out at much the same price as AS anyway.  Might as well get the better of the two options and go with the AS.

Sam


----------

